
Facebook Says Suspension of Libertarian Groups Was an “Error” - exolymph
https://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/facebook-says-suspension-of-libertarian-groups-was-an-error?utm_source=Daily+Lab+email+list&utm_campaign=0a5c518da6-dailylabemail3&utm_medium=email&utm_term=.ay33Jd4lp#.ewgyZ7r9J
======
leurfete
/me Pulls some idle speculation from her behind

It seems like FBs censorship tends to reflect the dominant political force in
each nation. It's sort of interesting to observe.

Islamic Republic => Ban(Atheists, Feminists, Gays)

US / Europe => Ban(Right wing political organizations)

Then again, the news only picks up stories it thinks will interest readers.
That's a pretty huge bias.

